# squirrel tail coyote



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Fooled another one with my squirrel tail decoy. I just fasten a sq. tail on small stick in the open and then run a light mono. line back to where your hid, if they hang up give it a couple wiggles. Sometimes they do not stop but they will look back after they get fooled. I use an old Rem. 223 Never lost one if they get hit.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

how far back is your hide from the tail ?

there is nothing wrong with 223


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

My fav. is the Savage 24V in 223/20. Stop'm stand'n and stop'm runn'n! Devastating in the right hands!


Wade


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like my 220 Swift. Use a battery clock movement bend a wire to hang the squirrel tail from and it will keep wiggling till you turn the switch off or the battery goes dead.

They even sell some thing like that, I believe called the Mojo rabbit.
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/mojo-critter-predator-decoy

http://buckingtheodds.com/coyote-hunting-tips/using-a-mojo-critter-decoy-coyote-hunting-tips/


 Al


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

As to how far I set, I try to put it off to the right about 50/75 yards as I shoot left handed and works for me better but either side as you never know which way they may come from. I call small woods and thickets so pretty well know where they may be. I still use an old cheap electronic bird scream ,fawn bleat and rubber band rabbit mouth call


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Do you get better results at night or day light hrs.?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some states don't allow night hunting for coyotes. When using a decoy I thing the day lite hours would be best. All we have been doing is day lite for about 4 years now.


 Al


----------

